

The Children's App Manifesto - mikeleeorg
http://childrensappmanifesto.net/

======
marquis
May I ask why children needs apps at all? It's a serious question: I would
posit that real-life play is far, far more important. Everytime I've sat down
with kids to play some game on a digital device they get bored very quickly
and far more value is gained from lego, building airplanes, hanging out in the
garden digging.. maybe after the age of 8 or something it's interesting to
encourage some kind of programming experience but aside from rich-media books
I've yet to come across anything that warranted giving my kids an iPad to play
unsupervised.

Having said that, I do approve of the direction of this manifesto and would
welcome examples of quality kids apps.

~~~
rmc
Why should children be excluded from the digital revolution? Why should us
nerds be the only ones who can use the fruits of technology? This "Plastic
toys are more fun than anything computerized" idea is ludditism dressed up to
pretend to be concerned with children's interests. Why do you need email?
Isn't pen & paper enough? What would a woman want with an education, aren't
they just going to be mothers and have no need for it? Etc. This sort of
conservatism and rationing I just don't buy.

~~~
marquis
My 4 year old nephew knows all the tool names in our workshop and what they
are for. But I give him an iPad and he's honestly bored, even with story books
- he's just not engaged and I'm not going to spend money on iPad apps for him.
I'm open to new experiences for him, but this is just my observation.

------
chadaustin
I thought the Childrens' App Manifesto would be: handle noisy input
gracefully. :P

No ads in the corners to accidentally tap. Dragging should work with a finger
on the screen, no visible "back to menu" buttons.

------
nickand
How 'bout we get this stuff for adults?

"Apps should not disguise costs nor manipulate children’s emotions to entice
spending."

"with touchscreens at their fingertips and mud between their toes."

